# Differential Pinion Damaged



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Alright fokes, I have a 2004 M6 QSM with just over 76,000 miles on it with a Maggie TVS 1900. This last Friday on the way to work with cruise control set at 75 I started developing a howling noise @ highway speeds and when leaving from a stop light get a clunking sound taking off. The tempo of the clunking increases with speed into a constant sound at about 65 mph but when you let off the throttle it completely goes away.

Friday night when I got home from work I jacked the car up and pulled the diff cover off to find that I had a small piece of one tooth off of the pinion in the bottom of the differential. 

I have contacted Jegs (who sells Richards gears 3.93:1 ring and pinion) at about half or less of anyone else I have found. 171 from Jegs with a 8 day lead time vs 400+ from any other offerings I have found. The one thing that I am having trouble with is finding a master rebuild kit for the seals, bearings, sleeves, and shims or do I not need one with a ring / pinion swap?? 

If someone could steer me in the correct direction I would greatly appreciate it all of the local shops I have talked to said they can't get the ring / pinion and the dealership wants to sell me an entire differential.

Any links to exact parts or a really good parts diagram would be awesome having trouble finding anything.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've used Randy's ring and pinion in the past.
Diff Wizard


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Attention moderator this post can be deleted as I found and had a ring / pinion / master rebuild kit installed.


----------

